# anyone no when the next califorina bicycle swap is?



## slowride1939 (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone no if theres any bike swaps in califorina soon??


----------



## sensor (Apr 18, 2009)

north or south?
theres one in sact. may 2nd


----------

